# My Basenji



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Hi There,

A bit bored today. I have a really nasty cold so am tucked up on the sofa with all my doggies around me, so thought i would share some recent(ish) pictures of Maya my Basenji. I dont think i've posted any of these on here before but if i have, sorry!!

Anyway, my two favourite pictures of her. Taken at a recent show. Isn't she gorgeous?



















And some random ones taken after she came back from the vet after being poisoned, excuse the shaved patches...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful dog, she's a really lovely looking Basenji


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_She is sooooo gorgeous I especially love the Tri colour_


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thank you both!

I just adore the tri colours, i think they are so striking!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Jess she looks lovely as always


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thank you leoti


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Beautiful looking dog, and great photo's.*


----------



## cakıl (Dec 15, 2009)

very Beautifull dog:001_tt1:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww she is gourges i love the tri coloured


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, she is stunning!

They should be seen around more, they're an amazing breed  Only ever seen them at Crufts and Discover Dogs unfortunately but they're so sweet, lovely expressive faces


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

I love the pug sticking his/ her tongue out haha


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

She's absolutely stunning  And in such fantastic condition. No wonder you are proud of her


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's so beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

LOL @ the Pug's face! Classic 

She's gorgeous, lovely colours. Hope she's recovering now


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Basenji's are definately a beautiful, unique breed. Still a relatively rare breed (only about 5 litters this year i think!) which is why they are so rarely seen, but they're probably not a dog you would want people to go out impulse buying so its maybe a good thing they're not too common! 

And thats Delilah smiling for the cameras! Isn't she precious? lol


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

She is lovely and so is the pug


----------

